# Personality Based Training



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

Personality Based Training.....I wanted to get your feedback on this since my book coming out in 4 months focuses on this. We have all heard so many different training techniques. While many are very good techniques, what I have found is that because all dogs are different, not all techniques work with all dogs. You need to identify your dog's personality and train your dog accordingly. **removed by Admin**
Your dog is one of 5 colors... RED.. ORANGE.. YELLOW.. GREEN.. BLUE...

I am really excited about this book, and I will be on the road starting in March to November for a 90 city book tour. 

I wanted to share with your this personality based training method in this thread. I hope you all had a great holiday!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I guess I dont get what feedback you are looking for?


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

It makes sense to me. I have been a dog trainner for fifty years. No "big deal". Just trying to help folks sucessfully communicate with their dogs. I agree that like children,all dogs do not learn the same way. Different strokes for different dogs!!! 
Good luck with your book. I look forward to reading it.
julies'omom


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am also a trainer and certainly dogs have different personalities - breed by breed as well as dog to dog in general. Any responsible trainer is going to help the handler find the best methods possible to communicate and train.

I can't offer feedback on your 'color based' personality theories, since I have no information on them.

Good ad though.









More information - or do we have to wait for the book?


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I think he only posts here when he has something to promote - I rarely see any training advice, just pushing his website and now his book. So I doubt he really is looking for feedback, somehow.

My 20 years of training background tells me that there's a WHOLE lot more than five personalities in dogs. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: there's a WHOLE lot more than five personalities in dogs


Absolutely! And like us, different personalities during different situations.







People who meet me during training sessions or AAT would think I'm extroverted. See me at a party and I am a wallflower. Both are the real me with my every day self somewhere in between.

Hope those colors overlap in that new book.

Nothing wrong with sharing what we believe in, but not quite right to just 'sell' it on a public board. Not meaning to be harsh - just my opinion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Melanie. 

I don't care for training that tries to fit all dogs (all animals for that matter) into narrow set categories. Work the dog that is on the end of the leash. Adapt your training to fit that dog. No two will ever be the same.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

So true. Unfortunately there are so many styles that believe that animal training "cookie cutter"... Many people fall into training all dogs the same way. I really believe that what works good for one dog may not work well for another. 

I asked for your feedback because I want to hear it, and I think it adds some great conversation. Sometimes I get a little busy, but I really like the people on this site, and we have had some great conversations. 

What I have found is that the basic things and ideas that many professional dog trainers, or people like yourselves understand, quite often the new dog owner does not. After being on the road at hundreds of events and speaking to many of these new dog owners, I have found they simply need direction. I thought that if the owner could identify the personality of the dog first, and understand what they were dealing with, the training would be a lot easier. That is whey I wrote the book.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomI am also a trainer and certainly dogs have different personalities - breed by breed as well as dog to dog in general. Any responsible trainer is going to help the handler find the best methods possible to communicate and train.
> 
> I can't offer feedback on your 'color based' personality theories, since I have no information on them.
> 
> ...


It probably would help if I gave you a little more info wouldn't it?

OK.. Here is the color chart... 


<span style="color: #FF0000">RED</span> <span style="color: #FF6600">ORANGE</span> <span style="color: #FFFF00"><span style="color: #FFFF00"><span style="color: #FFCC00">YELLOW</span></span></span> <span style="color: #009900">GREEN</span> <span style="color: #3333FF">BLUE</span>


You can see that YELLOW is right in the middle.. MELLOW YELLOW..

Right next to that is ORANGE... the HIGH STRUNG DOG.... then on the outer edge is the OFF THE WALL .. RED DOG.

On the other side we have the GREEN.. THE APPREHENSIVE DOG...and on the outer edge we have the BLUE DOG... THE EXTREMELY TIMID AND SHY DOG.

The whole point is you would never train a BLUE DOG like a RED DOG. The tools you use...your mannerisms.. for example.. the way you talk, touch, move, reward, or correct your dog are sometimes as different as night as day with an EXTREMELY RED and EXTREMELY BLUE.

The greatest part is as your REDS and ORANGES begin to develop control and get trained, or GREENS and BLUES begin to develop that trust, they will begin to change colors and move toward the center of the color spectrum.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen this scheme or something similar to it at work at some animal shelters. Bottom line is that it makes it easier for people to match dog personality to household personality. Wallflower people should have a wallflower dog and active go-getters should have active go-getter dogs. It's a good base, but I agree to tailoring a training program fitting the dog at the end of the leash, not the generalized version.


----------

